# Was ist euer Traum?



## Allroundtalent (19. Januar 2008)

Hi,

Jetzt zur grauen Winterzeit hat man viel Zeit um zu überlegen und natürlich um Fern oder so zu schauen, weil das Wetter einen doch hindert angeln zu gehen.
Ich habe letztens eine Reportage über den Yukon in Alaska gesehen. Diese Bilder haben mich so beeindruckt, dass ich fast nur noch dran denken muss. 
Das ist mein Traum, dort mal hinzufliegen.
Ich denke jeder von euch hat Träume und Vorstellungen. Gerade beim Angeln und auch bei Angelorten oder einfach nur Natur.

Stellt diese Träume in diesem Thread mal vor, mit Bildern, Reportagen, vielleicht sogar Berichte von euch selber, weil ihr euch so einen Traum schon erfüllt habt?!

Ich bin echt gespannt und neugierig!
Hier mal ein Bild vom Yukon.

A.T.


----------



## Feedermaik (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Mensch Allroundtalent,

mein Traum ist immer noch,den goldenen Butt aus dem Märchen "Der Fischer un sin Fru" zu fangen und das dann meinem Weib nicht zu verraten.......

Mögen deine Träume sich erfüllen,Alaska/Canada ist ja gar nicht so weit...ist wahrlich toll da.Aber nimm dir Zeit!!!

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Hallo !

Deine Chance! Wir suchen noch einen Gleichgesinnten! Start 22.05.08-12.05.08 Äsche und Hecht in Teslin und Yukon. Ca. 1300 € pro Person, inkl. Flug und allem anderen. 

Bei Interesse lasse ich Dir alle weiteren Infos zukommen!

Gruß , Tom


----------



## hecq (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

22.05.08-12.05.08 ?


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

|bigeyesJa, isn bißchen knapp. Wer will kann natürlich auch bis 12.06. bleiben .


----------



## Allroundtalent (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

nettes angebot, aber leider kann ich nur träumen...

ich bin leider noch schüler, das geld fehlt und und und...

aber genau sowas hab ich mir vorgestellt, aber lieder geht das nicht...

ich wünsche euch dort unten sher sehr viel spass, glück und lebt euren traum.... ​


----------



## GiantKiller (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Mein Traum ist Tarpon in Kuba fangen.

Aber in wenigen Wochen wird der Traum real...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

das ist mein traum 
welches gewässer das nun ist und ob es überhaupt exestiert weiß ich nicht, auf jeden fall siehts einfach geil aus....


----------



## Deep Sea (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Das ist mein Traum|rolleyes


----------



## Dart (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Es wird wohl ein Traum bleiben, wenn kein Lottogewinn dazwischen kommt.:q
http://www.amazonflyfishing.com/main.html:l

Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Würmchesbader (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Träume sind der Spiegel der Seele und sicherlich ist es toll in Kanada.
Hast du denn schon einmal in Norwegen oder auch Dänemark die Rute ins Wasser geworfen?
Ist kostengünstiger und auch traumhaft schön!

Aber eines verstehe ich nicht. Warum hält dich das Wetter vom Angeln ab? Bist du ein Schönwetterfischer?

Ich jedenfalls gehe auch gerade um diese Jahreszeit. Noch ist der Raubfisch bei uns auf und es vergeht eigentlich kein Angeltag, an dem nicht ein Hecht (wenn auch nur ein Kleiner) oder ein Zander an der Rute zappelt.

Also Petri Heil


----------



## Allroundtalent (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

bei mir ist der hecht und zander schon gesperrt, im moment ist auch noch hochwasser, es regnet, kaum zeit...

hängt alles so zusammen...-.-'​


----------



## plüschohr (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Mein Traum. eine hütte am sognefjord und ein kleines häuschen in südfrankreich, und dann mit meiner frau hin und her pendeln.


----------



## magic feeder (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

mein traum wäre es mal am ebro oder an der drau zu angeln......aber noch viel schöner wäre es mal wieder in meine heimat.....düsseldorf.....zu kommen und an den stellen zu angeln an denen ich früher immer war....


----------



## Tortugaf (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Vom Angeln leben zu  können :k.Als Angler den Fisch verkaufen zu können o. vom Tourismus.:vik:  G. tortugaf


----------



## Karpfencrack (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

wenn ich älter bin möchte ich mal nach Frankreich an eines der Karpfengewässer


----------



## Cremeschnitte (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Mit einem Rudel angelbegeisterter Nymphomaninnen drei Wochen an einem einsamen Forellensee in Skandinavien ....

Muss jetzt Schluss machen, meine Frau guckt wieder so komisch.

Petri
Cremeschnitte


----------



## Cremeschnitte (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Nach dem ich gerade von unserer gusseisernen Bratpfanne am Kopf getroffen wurde, muss ich auf vielfachen Wunsch einer einzelnen Person meinen Traum korrigieren.

Mein Traum ist es jetzt, mit meiner Frau nächstes Wochenende meine Schwiegereltern zu besuchen anstatt bei dem geilen Wetter mit meinen Kumpels angeln zu gehen ...


----------



## HarryO. (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

@schnitte

wird schon wieder:g|uhoh::q:q:q


----------



## Der Wobbler (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*



Cremeschnitte schrieb:


> Nach dem ich gerade von unserer gusseisernen Bratpfanne am Kopf getroffen wurde, muss ich auf vielfachen Wunsch einer einzelnen Person meinen Traum korrigieren.
> 
> Mein Traum ist es jetzt, mit meiner Frau nächstes Wochenende meine Schwiegereltern zu besuchen anstatt bei dem geilen Wetter mit meinen Kumpels angeln zu gehen ...


 
Mich haut's vom Stuhl :q - das iss ja der Hammer !!! :q !
Der Spruch war richtig Klasse :q !!! 
Fahr du mal zu deinen Schwiegereltern - und pass auf die Bratpfanne auf ! Haaaaaa ! Ich hau mich immer noch weg !:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Hmmm,.....

Mein Traum?|kopfkrat

Erstmal 5 Mio. Piepen auf´m Konto...

Dann ´ne nette, einsame Hütte irgendwo in Norwegen am Wasser....

Dazu ein schöner, fetter Dieselkutter....

Und dann noch mit ´ner Flasche Kümmel in der warmen Abendsonne sitzen, Platte fangen, nette Hühner dabei, die die Haken beködern und sich um den Laichhaken kümmern....

Ach, was wär ´das schön...:l


----------



## Bushmaster3k (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hmmm,.....
> 
> Mein Traum?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 

das klingt ja fast zu schön,aber is ja halt n traum #6


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Australien, Barramundis so wie Malcom Douglas.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Cheswick (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Florida Keys ..... in der ersten beiden Wochen tagsüber mit ner Fat-Boy und einer BP/Stella-Combi im Hardcase die Küste lang, abends dann in Key-West abhängen..... in den folgenden Wochen gaaannnz langsam durch die Everglades gen Norden und die kpl. Küste des Golf von Mexico abangeln..... 

That´s it.


Cheswick


----------



## marlin2304 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Muskyfischen in Kanada, mein Traum


----------



## Der Fischmann (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Altes Thema^^ will trotzdem noch was reinschreiben.

Mein Traum wer nach argentinien angeln wer davon gehört hat was es für forellen es da gibt wirds wiessen was ich mein und die gesetze sollten dann etwas lockerer sein.

Wenn das nicht geht an eine Kleineabgelegene karibischeinsel mit klaren Wasser palmen weißer Strand und dann ne Liege Mathe muss awer sparen^^ ich glaub da müsst ich auch 18 sein^^


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Einen neuen Popo... der alte hat ein Loch.


----------



## Allroundtalent (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

witzpille|splat2:|offtopic


----------



## gringo92 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

ohhh ich habe da viele konkrete vorstellungen :
also als erstes fahr ich an ebro (wollte ich letzte jahr schon) um fette waller schwarzbarsche und natürlichen karpfen zu fangen.
dann möchte ich noch nach kanada lachse angeln ,,,
dann noch an den amazonas (bzw nebenfluss) dort gibts so riesige welse die will ich auch noch fangen...
und natürlich mindestens 10mal nach frankreich karpfen angeln .... Cassien etc.
aber als erstes gehts an niederrhein


----------



## gringo92 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*



Cremeschnitte schrieb:


> Nach dem ich gerade von unserer gusseisernen Bratpfanne am Kopf getroffen wurde, muss ich auf vielfachen Wunsch einer einzelnen Person meinen Traum korrigieren.
> 
> Mein Traum ist es jetzt, mit meiner Frau nächstes Wochenende meine Schwiegereltern zu besuchen anstatt bei dem geilen Wetter mit meinen Kumpels angeln zu gehen ...



|supergri|supergri|supergri
der war wirklich geil


----------



## der Nachwuchs (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

ich würde ma gerne später nach schweden ziehen dort als tischler oder sowas abreiten und ein ordentliches Boot zu besitzen *träum..


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

25 cm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8cm durchmesser !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!und 6 std standzeit !!!!!!!!!!1 gruss


----------



## Tortugaf (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Täglich ein fünfhundert Euroschein zu drillen,dann hätte ich ausgesorgt u.könnte jeden Tag angeln gehn.:m  G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## troutmaster69 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Moin moin,

Sagen wir mal einer vom meinen größten Träumen ist es, 
ein einziges mal am Marlin-Cup auf Mauritius teil zu nehmen  :k:k:k 
wenn ich dann noch weiter träumen darf, gewinne ich das Ding natürlich auch |supergri|supergri

Gruß, marlinmaster


----------



## Nimra (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Träume rund ums Wasser?????​ 
OK.​ 
Ich wünsche mir viel mehr Angler die wie alle Boardìs (die ich kenne),
tolerant und einsichtig gemeinsam ihr Hobby an unseren schönen Gewässern verbringen.
#6
Angler deren größte Gabe nicht die eigene , für jeden anderen unerreichbare einzig wahre Methode ist. Sondern die Fähigkeit sich mit und für den Angelkollegen zu freuen ohne Neid und Mißgunst.​ 
Ach ja und eines noch. Ich wünsche jedem Angler mal einen Traum von seinen eigenen Angelanfängen als Kind. Den ersten kleineren und größeren Fehler am Wasser, damit man sich wieder mal erinnert bevor man die heutigen Kleinen ständig in den Senkel stellt.​ 
Schönes Wochenende ( am Wasser)​ 
Armin​


----------



## troutmaster69 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*



Nimra schrieb:


> Träume rund ums Wasser?????​
> OK.​
> Ich wünsche mir viel mehr Angler die wie alle Boardìs (die ich kenne),
> tolerant und einsichtig gemeinsam ihr Hobby an unseren schönen Gewässern verbringen.
> ...



|good:|laola:|good:


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*



CARPDOKTOR schrieb:


> 25 cm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8cm durchmesser !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!und 6 std standzeit !!!!!!!!!!1 gruss


 

Wenn doch bloß alle so bescheiden wären.#6


----------



## gismowolf (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Ich würde mir und allen Anglern wünschen,daß die Fischbestände in unseren Flüssen und Seen wieder ungefähr so wären,wie ich es vor ca.45 Jahren erleben durfte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|wavey:


----------



## niddafischer (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*



Der Fischmann schrieb:


> Altes Thema^^ will trotzdem noch was reinschreiben.
> 
> Mein Traum wer nach argentinien angeln wer davon gehört hat was es für forellen es da gibt wirds wiessen was ich mein und die gesetze sollten dann etwas lockerer sein.
> 
> Wenn das nicht geht an eine Kleineabgelegene karibischeinsel mit klaren Wasser palmen weißer Strand und dann ne Liege Mathe muss awer sparen^^ ich glaub da müsst ich auch 18 sein^^




klar argentinien da komm ich her wirklich schöne gewässer im süden da kannst du echt schöne fische fangen und da wo ich her komme also buenos aires hat eigentlich keiner ein angelschein also keiner guckt eigentlich danach jeder geht einfach so angeln aber ich war mal im süden und da brauchte ich auch einen angelschein nur ich hab da auch so geangelt.


PS:unter angelschein mein ich keine prüfung sondern einfach bei der gemeinde so ein schein beantragen.


----------



## niddafischer (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

aso ja mein traum hmmmm  also ich würde gerne nach alaska lachsfischen und so 2 wochen karpfen saison an einen schönen see machen aber das kommt alles noch wenn ich erwachsen bin.


----------



## cem (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

mein boot, warte das es geliefert wird !!
http://img521.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsc3290640ii2.jpg
http://img521.*ih.us/my.php?image=dsc3290640ii2.jpg


----------



## Der Fischmann (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

im süden war ich leider noch nie komm auch aus Buenos Aires was schade ist ich war noch nie im süden 

übrigens das bötle siht super aus^^


----------



## lale (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

zu den outskirts von good old europe..
mich einmal zu den jungs stellen die an der galata-brücke in istanbul stehen und angeln.. und jemanden mit kamera dabeihaben um die dummen gesichter festzuhalten.. 
ist aber nicht wirklich ein traum, eher ein plan.. 
2009/2010 schätze ich #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Mit meinem Mann 1 Jahr lang die Welt bereisen und die irrsten Angelerlebnisse erleben.
Kanada, Mauritius, Alaska, Florida, Mexiko ...

Bei geilen Fishing Tournaments mitmachen und vielleicht einen gewinnen und meinem Mann zeigen, dass ich es auch draufhabe!

TRÄUME SOLL MAN LEBEN - packen wir´s an! |wavey:


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Ay hallöle!
Der Klabauter hat seine 4 Wochen (wie am Anfang dieses Tröts angekündigt) in Kanada, Yukon, abgespult. Wenn sich jemand für meine Erlebnisse interessiert, werde ich hier gern weiter berichten.
Ihr wißt schon...... Knick-knack!


----------



## schadstoff (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Einen 1.50m langen Karpfen sowie einen 3 Meter Waller fangen ......

ich weiss ich bin bescheiden


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Tja mein Beitrag hat nur gering etwas mit dem Angeln zu tun.
Mein größter Traum ist es, das mein Sohn ohne Drogen/Suff und Kriminalität im Leben groß werden könnte. Mir später wenn er mal auszieht sagt: " Papa, Du und Mama habt in meiner Erziehung alles richtig gemacht sagt", und mich auch in meinem dann hohen Alter noch immer gern mit Enkelkind besuchen kommt. 
Dann schwingen wa noch mal die Rute und dat Leben is schön...

Ah wie wer dat schön 

Gruß Mike


----------



## Baitbuster (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

Ich hab hier sehr viel über alaska und canda gehört wo alle immer über träume sprechen naja nun hab ich mir letztes jahr für ein jahr diesen traum erfüllt und bin nach alaska für ein jahr
ich kann nur sagen es war der hammer und auch für mich steht fest das ich nächstes jahr wieder zur lachszeit in Valdez/Alaska seien werde um schön auf silberlachs rauszufahren mit dem boot!
macht man diesen trip einmal bleibt er unvergessen....
und auch wenn es für jeden eine ganz schöne stange geld ist die man investtieren muss kann man mit condor in der sommerzeit über den nordpol direkt nach fairbanks/alaska fliegen für kleineres geld als sonst also wäre nochmal eine überlegung für jeden bestimmt wert!
im anhang hab ich noch mal ein paar bilder von meinem jahr in alaska reingepackt
viel spass beim anschauen
gruss#h


----------



## Baitbuster (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

und noch ein paar


----------



## Baitbuster (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was ist euer Traum?*

und noch ein paar letzte:q


----------

